# Killzone 3 Moving With the Sharp Shooter Attachment



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Killzone 3 Moving With the Sharp Shooter Attachment*
12/16/2010 Written by Adam Wolfe










One of 2011 most anticipated PS3 exclusive would have to be _Killzone 3_. With the success of _Killzone 2_, there is no doubt that _Killzone 3_ will be even bigger and better. One of the features that has been teased since its beginning, was the addition of Move support. Today, we get a glimpse of how that will work with the new Sharp Shooter attachment.

Announced just last week was the new Sharp Shooter attachment coming for the PlayStation Move. The Sharp Shooter attachment has more of an assault rifle look, and is a rather large attachment. The design of the Sharp Shooter, as well as the release, definitely feels perfect for all the FPS being released next year. Proving this point is a new video showing the Sharp Shooter being used for_ Killzone 3_, and just how it all will work.






Source: PSLS


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is another video on the Sharpshooter attachment during game play.... Enjoy.


----------

